# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــقنــوات الــفضـائية  تغييرات جديدة لباقة FRANSAT على قمر Eutelsat 5 West A @ 5° West

## mohamed73

بداية من يوم الثلاثاء القادم 5 أفريل 2016 ستطرأ تغييرات   على بعض ترددات القمر Eutelsat 5 West A...5°West        التغييرات ستشمل بالخصوص التردد 11591 عمودي 20000 الذي سيتنقل إلى نظام HD   و سيطرأ تغيير على قنواته لكي يصبح على الشكل التالي   مع تغيير معدل ترميزه إلى 29950 بدلا من 20000 و ستصبح قنواته كالآتي :     11591  V  29950  3/4  DVB-S2  8PSK  MPEG-4  HD     France 2 HD  France 3 Sat HD  France 4 HD  France ش HD  BFM Bisness Paris HD     كما ستنتقل قناتي France 5 و LCP/Public Sénat   إلى التردد 11554 عمودي 29950 الذي سينتقل بدوره إلى نظام HD :     11554  V  29950  3/4  DVB-S2  8PSK  MPEG-4  HD  France 5 HD  Arte HD  LCP/Public Sénat HD  I télé HD  BFM TV HD  LCI HD  TMC HD     و ستصبح جميع قنواته مفتوحة أما قنوات     TF1 SD  Canal+ SD  M6 SD  D8 SD  W9 SD  NT1 SD  NRJ12 SD   GULLY SD     فسيتوقف بثها كليا و نهائيا بهذه الصيغة و ستبقى على تردداتها الحالية التي تبث عليها بصيغة HD :               تماشيا مع قرار المجلس السمعي البصري الأعلى الفرنسي CSA من إعادة توزيع القنوات العاملة   على شبكة الـTNT الأرضية الرقمية الفرنسية و إعادة ترتيب المولتيبلاكسات الخاصة بها     المصدر: موقع الـCSA الفرنسي..      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Sbidert666

جميل

----------


## king of royal

تسلم يا ريس 
تم الإرسال من SM-J200H باستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## سلطان بوكو

عزيزي هذا التردد على القمر القديم الأخير الذي سيستبدل قريبا   ولايوجد عليه سوى البيم الضيق ويغطي عينه بسيطه

----------

